# Ipad, Clavier Bluetooth etmajuscule !



## dalloz (15 Septembre 2011)

Hey ! 

Depuis quelques jours j'utilise mon iPad 2 avec un clavier Bluetooth ( Le clavier Apple ) et le traitement de texte "Pages". Tout fonctionne parfaitementsauf une petite chose ! 

Lorsque j'utilise le clavier tactile de l'iPad, le traitement de texte va placer automatiquement une majuscule après un point. Un raccourci pratique mais quine fonctionne pas lorsque j'utilise le clavier Bluetooth. Pages ne rajoute pas automatiquement les majuscules avec le clavier Bluetooth. 

Pourtant l'iPad est bien paramétré ( Dans les réglages, "majuscules auto." est activé ). 

Est-ce-qu'une personne rencontre le même problème ? Une solution ? 

Merci


----------



## dalloz (17 Septembre 2011)

Ibaby a dit:


> Salut.  Connais-tu un clavier physique, bluetooth ou pas, qui puisse te dispenser d'appuyer sur l'une des deux touches flêchées qui se trouvent à gauche et à droite du clavier quand tu veux placer une majuscule ? Je ne crois pas. En tout cas ce n'est pas commun. Pourquoi celui d'Apple devrait le faire ? Quand tu le connectes à ton iPad, celui-ci n'est qu'un écran qui fait tourner Pages. C'est intéressant ta remarque, ce serait peut-être possible, mais il n'est pas programmé pour ça. Quand je l'utilise, je ne suis pas dépaysé, on connait tous les claviers d'ordinateur. Je n'ai pas de solution à ce qui ne me semble pas constituer un problème. En espérant ne pas t'avoir froissé, je te conseille de procéder comme avec n'importe quel clavier d'ordinateur.


  

Euh...Je pense que tu n'as pas compris ( ou alors tu n'utilises jamais un traitement de texte  ) !  
J'utilise le clavier des derniers iMac et sur un iMac le traitement de texte ( Pages ) rajoute automatiquement la majuscule après un point ( un raccourci qui fonctionne aussi très bien avec le clavier tactile de l'ipad...mais qui est inopérant avec le clavier Bluetooth ).  
Donc oui...je connais un clavier physique, bluetooth ou pas, qui puisse me dispenser d'appuyer sur l'une des deux touches fléchées qui se trouvent à gauche et à droite du clavier quand je veux placer une majuscule après un point.  
Il me semble donc bizarre qu'avec le clavier bluetooth le "raccourci" ne fonctionne pas sur iPad puisqu'il fonctionne avec le clavier tactile et que l'option est activée.  

Ps : pour écrire ce post je n'ai jamais appuyé sur le bouton majuscule, l'iPad la rajoute automatiquement après les points...mais j'ai utilisé le clavier intégré


----------



## arbaot (17 Septembre 2011)

> Mais j'ignorais qu'un iMac permettait de placer automatiquement une majuscule après un point


c'est une option de Pages sous OSX (Corriger les majuscules)


----------

